# Say it isn't so



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach's adorable white highlight on his head.... I think it's going to go away.  I looked down at the roots and they're looking a bit gray. I know that tips usually fade, but do white parts disappear too?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

From what I know - anything is possible with a Hav's color!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, they can disappear and like Kathie said, one never knows with our little Havs. That's a big part of the adventure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All the white streaks on Kodi's head are from tick bites!ound:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

They're definitely growing out.. oh well, it's not like he cares about my hair


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we are going in the opposite direction... get whiter and whiter. Good thing we don't love these little guys based on LOOKS alone! LOL


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I know the feeling- When I play with Kipper's hair (trying to get him used to a top knot) everything under the black on the top of his head is red/cream...... his head is black. Thankfully we picked him on personality alone cause if we went for looks I would have taken his brother.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Funny you post this today. I just noticed Zoey is loosing her white streak on to of her head too! As a matter of fact every thing is changing her coat is turning different I think she is getting her adult coat . I gave her a bath yesterday and today she has mats under her arm pits and down her legs! The hair is all funny. Sort of frizzy looking . Help I think its the start of blowing coat


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

How old is Zoey?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi did a color change from light to dark, since he was a rescue I really have know idea what color he was as a tiny pup but when we got him at 7 to 8 months he was light with some sable now he has dark hairs all through his coat except his feet and he keeps changing. Here's two pictures one in May 09 and one end of last year.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, that really is a difference. I really like the gray, very handsome


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> How old is Zoey?


 Little Zoey will be 7mo on the 18th I just spent another hour demating and combing out fuz. You have to do it in lairs starting at the bottom and comb to the skin I didn't wet it down like everyone has been saying the fuzz is coming out much easier not damp. Maybe I should save it and spin some yarn for a hatound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha... before we shaved Tillie down and I was battling the matts, DH had me SAVE all of the dematted hair in a BAG and he mailed it to his mom in Russia... LOL not sure if that is weird or just gross! He wanted his mom to feel how soft Tillie is!!
Hang in there with blowing coat... it gets WORSE. 
I thought I could handle it, but couldn't! LOL


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I still think Coach is one of the cutest Hav's I've seen white streaks on his head or not, except for Huey of course. Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Little Zoey will be 7mo on the 18th I just spent another hour demating and combing out fuz. You have to do it in lairs starting at the bottom and comb to the skin I didn't wet it down like everyone has been saying the fuzz is coming out much easier not damp. Maybe I should save it and spin some yarn for a hatound:


I think you are still trying to use to much water (or whatever) You ONLY need enough to keep the static down. Continually grooming a dry coat breaks hair that you want to save.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

thank you Kathy, Huey looks pretty cute too.


----------

